# Interesting super mario galaxy 2 rumour



## StarBurst (Feb 5, 2010)

http://wii.nintendolife.com/news/2010/02/sonic_playable_in_super_mario_galaxy_2

Sonic as a playable character? No thanks.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

If so... the game can shove it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> If so... the game can shove it.


Then they can pull it out and re-shove it again.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm going to call BS for now, but this could be cool if true.  After all, if SEGA stays out of it, maybe we can have the first decent Sonic game in years... hah.  Although, Sonic 4 looks pretty good!


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

W...T...F...?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

SUPER SONIC GALAXY.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh hell...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh god if this is true.... does it mean Sonic is officially a Mario character, and Mario is officially a Sonic character, and they all live in the same universe?


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god if this is true.... does it mean Sonic is officially a Mario character, and Mario is officially a Sonic character, and they all live in the same universe?


o-o
The sky is falling! The sky is falling!


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

No, this will ruin Galaxy.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god if this is true.... does it mean Sonic is officially a Mario character, and Mario is officially a Sonic character, and they all live in the same universe?


WHAT ARE YOU CALLING SEGA, WE'RE NINTENDO. SONIC'S OUR CO-MASCOT.

/horrid reality


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god if this is true.... does it mean Sonic is officially a Mario character, and Mario is officially a Sonic character, and they all live in the same universe?


Well, the Adventure Mode in Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games for DS proves that characters from both universes have met and know each other. Bowser and Eggman even joined forces! But as much as I would love to finally see a platforming adventure with Mario _and_ Sonic, I doubt this rumor is true.


----------



## Josh (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
I would love to see a platform game with Mario and Sonic.


----------



## Bulerias (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh boy, are you guys seriously talking about "colliding worlds" and how this will work in the timeline of each series?

Remember...they're videogames...


----------



## JCnator (Feb 5, 2010)

Mama mia! Yet another Mario game possibly including Sonic, this time in Super Mario Galaxy 2? Wouldn't drag down the surprise effect like that Mario & Sonic: At Olympic Games and Super Smash Bros. Brawl originally had?

Either way, I highly doubt it will ever happen once again, but it can be interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Conor (Feb 5, 2010)

I would rather just play as Mario in a Mario game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Oh boy, are you guys seriously talking about "colliding worlds" and how this will work in the timeline of each series?
> 
> Remember...they're videogames...


They've already done in in Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games DS, and it was really fun. Surprisingly, it worked very well! Mario and Sonic make a great team, and so do Bowser and Eggman as villains united. An actually platforming game with both worlds would be _awesome!!_


----------



## kierraaa- (Feb 5, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> I would rather just play as Mario in a Mario game.


Exactly.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>ZOMG NEW SCREENSHOT!!</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Buuuuuulll

<small>erias</small>

I stopped wanting a Mario/Sonic game ever since i saw Mario and Sonic at the Olympic games :x


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Buuuuuulll
> 
> <small>erias</small>
> 
> I stopped wanting a Mario/Sonic game ever since i saw Mario and Sonic at the Olympic games :x


The adventure mode in Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games DS is great. I can agree with you that the first Olympic game was pretty bad, but Winter Games is _so_ much better.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, it's doubtful i'll even touch that game, so i won't know.


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Buuuuuulll
> 
> <small>erias</small>
> 
> I stopped wanting a Mario/Sonic game ever since i saw Mario and Sonic at the Olympic games :x


You know if you squint,
you can see me in the crowd cheering in that game. 8D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Pally said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SO THAT'S WHY THAT GAME SUCKED SO MUCH :O

Oh, really? Uh, interesting. ;o


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Oh god if this is true.... does it mean Sonic is officially a Mario character, and Mario is officially a Sonic character, and they all live in the same universe?


If that is true the Space/Time Continuem will blow up :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already happened. Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games. The Space/Time Continuum seems to be intact, does it not? >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't M&S@OG non-canon though?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but it shows that the Mario and Sonic universes can come together in an adventure game just fine, and it works surprisingly well.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but this is COMPLETLY different :]


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...no it isn't. The adventure mode in S&MatOWGDS was a mix of adventure and role playing, with sports thrown in, of course. But those adventure/role playing parts worked out extremely well, and a platformer game with both Mario and Sonic would be even better. Hey, it worked out in Brawl, although Sonic was pretty late to the scene. =p


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its Completely different.
Simply because SSBB and M+S@TOG were both off the game stories.

This would be like cramming Street Fighter and Tekken Together. It would just seem Desperate.


----------



## Princess (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Pally said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfftsaysyou.;D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys, in Mario Bros. Z, Sonic and Mario met.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Guys, in Mario Bros. Z, Sonic and Mario met.


Really?
O ok then


----------



## Nixie (Feb 5, 2010)

What's wrong with the one about the summer games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So...? There's no reason why a canon Mario/Sonic crossover can't be good.


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they do something which mixes BOTH games then it will be killed.
Mario collecting Rings? Sonic eating mushrooms?!
but if they balence it right i tihnk it could be ok


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you know what Super Mario Bros. Z is.


It's a series of fan made videos combining Mario, Sonic, and Dragon Ball Z. =P Not official at all.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked in SSBB and M&SatOWG. Why can't it work in another game, canon or not?


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It never worked in Brawl. He wasn't even in 99% of the story. "Hurr, I coem saev everone from Tabu"
More like, "I was added in late in the development so that's the only scene I get."


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the story, but the gameplay. You could replay any stage as Sonic after you beat Tabuu, you know...


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually Tye you have a good point About sonics Tabuu scene.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what if you can play as him after the game? It doesn't change the story that he looks tacked on.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but I was talking about gameplay, not story. If you want a good example of a Mario/Sonic story, look at M&SatOWG for DS.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Back on topic: Its obviously not gonna happen


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Back on topic: Its obviously not gonna happen


If it does, I'm going to boycott Nintendo games for a while.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo knows not to do that to us...

What did we ever do to deserve it?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why? Nintendo can make a better Sonic game than Sega can, anyway. I don't see why having Sonic in Super Mario Galaxy 2 would be such a terrible thing. It would be _awesome_.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We bought their products and they want more.

EDIT: Tye, that's coming from the person that lives and breathes Sonic and Nintendo. I'm coming from the side that thinks good games don't need to be crapped upon.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SMG got universal acclaim...

Sonic... yeah...

They arent so stupid as to put him in there, and they owe us for their lackluster performance for a while...

And how would all the suits etc. work with sonic??

Sonic is suppposed to feel all fast and stuff....


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Putting Sonic in the game wouldn't make it automatically bad. >_> But you are right when you say that Super Mario Galaxy is liked by more people than the recent Sonic games (that's not saying that they're bad, just that they just don't appeal to everyone and a lot of people aren't even giving them a chance). Why is that? Because Miyamoto is awesome. He knows what he's doing. If Sonic is in SMG2, it will be by Nintendo's ways, not Sega's.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic wouldnt fit in.

Full Stop.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic characters and elements fit perfectly with Mario characters and elements in M&SatOWG. IT _CAN_ WORK.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3D platformer =/= a collection of sports based mini games.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't played it, so really can't compare it to anything. You could take away the sports in the DS adventure mode and it wouldn't affect anything at all. The Olympic sports games were just tacked on to make it fit the game. The sport gameplay and the adventure/role playing gameplay are completely independent of each other. Like I said, you could remove the sports and it would be a normal adventure game. The actually story and adventure was very interesting and worked out very well, even if it was just a small dose of what _could_ happen.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Tye: there really was no dragonball z in it, just the effects


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye: there really was no dragonball z in it, just the effects


The music is from DBZ, too, isn't it? And the whole theme of the story is very DBZ-ish.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Ew...if this is true I won't be buying SMG2. >_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Ew...if this is true I won't be buying SMG2. >_<


...WHY?! >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of it was. Most was Mario and Sonic music.
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/zQ0sHYiwpCM'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/zQ0sHYiwpCM' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want my franchises mixing in any other series than Smash Bros. I'm fine with Sonic in Smash Bros, but he has no place in Galaxy.

Galaxy 2 is/was gonna be a great game without Sonic. Why do they feel the need to put him in? >_>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because Sonic is becoming a Mario character for some reason.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 5, 2010)

DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They dont, it's not going to happen, I cant believe people are taking this seriously...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ngamer is a good source though aren't they?
It is possible.
You just don't want to accept it.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regardles of if Sonic fits or not, it's more that not many actually want him there!


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, it just wouldnt make any sense...


With all the suit swapping etc. in mario...

And sonic riding a yoshi??


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not. I'm just saying _if_.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU DON'T KNOW WHAT IT WOULD BE LIKE. None of us do. Nintendo wouldn't make Galaxy 2 bad. Have some faith. If Sonic is in it, Nintendo will make it fit and it will be great.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, I don't see how it couldn't fit, Sonic and Mario both live in really weird universes.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Sonic is already a veteran in space travel afterall.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't know that Sonic would play exactly like Mario. He probably wouldn't. Like the source said, _his_ levels are in "Green Hill Galaxy", if it's true. His levels would probably be suited for him specifically.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had more faith in Nintendo than the average person during the Wii era, but I'm starting to lose hope. The sequels to their major franchises have been lackluster (worse than their GCN and 64 counterparts IMO) and now they feel the need to put Sonic in everything?

Sonic needs to stay in Sega games.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Essentially making part of SMG2 a Sonic game. I wouldn't be surprised if the name was changed to Super Mario and Sonic Galaxy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Guys, in Mario Bros. Z, Sonic and Mario met.


That's also a fanmade series.


----------



## Micah (Feb 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarcastic or not, I don't want Sonic in my SMG2. I don't care if Sonic fanboys (Tye) give me the best damned reasons in the universe. I don't want him in there.

Unless they make it like Luigi that'd be sorta ok.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it would be a Mario game with Sonic elements thrown in. And we don't know ANYTHING yet. If this rumor _is_ true, and Sonic _is_ in the game, it doesn't mean it will be any less "Mario". We don't know what they'd do to Sonic. You can't bash something when you have absolutely no information on it. >_>


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't want to play World 1-Green Hill Zone.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

Needs more Mega Man and Banjo.

Imagine Mario in Banjo's Backpack 8D


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Needs more Mega Man and Banjo.
> 
> Imagine Mario in Banjo's Backpack 8D


Epic!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Tye, also, if Sonic was in a Mario game it would not be Mario. Like it was said, it would be called Mario and Sonic Galaxy. Imagine Sonic being in SMW. How would that have worked. One of the bad things about the Olympic games series that they're humanizing sonic and other characters. Everyone is as fast as he is. This seems like Sega's desperate cry for help towards Nintedo. "Nintendo, guys, Sonic is dying, and we need your help to bring him back to life! Put him in your games, now!!!"


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tye, also, if Sonic was in a Mario game it would not be Mario. Like it was said, it would be called Mario and Sonic Galaxy. Imagine Sonic being in SMW. How would that have worked. One of the bad things about the Olympic games series that they're humanizing sonic and other characters. Everyone is as fast as he is. This seems like Sega's desperate cry for help towards Nintedo. "Nintendo, guys, Sonic is dying, and we need your help to bring him back to life! Put him in your games, now!!!"


Sonic is only slow in the Olympic series games because it wouldn't be fair if he had his full speed. >_> In a platforming game, they can make his levels revolve more around speed and Mario's be more all-around levels. It _would_ be "Mario", with a little "Sonic" thrown in.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Needs more Mega Man and Banjo.
> 
> Imagine Mario in Banjo's Backpack 8D


Best.Idea.Ever.   .

Anyways on the subject, I think it would be a nice twist of gameplay to SMG2, although I think playing as Sonic in a Mario game may seem a little weird.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Sonic being in a Mario game is weird to you, when it's already been done before and worked, yet you say that Mega Man and Banjo in a Mario game would be A-OK? That's great logic you have there. /sarcasm >_>


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The characters just don't fit with each other, and I was just kidding on the Banjo thing :S .


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 5, 2010)

I have to say, if this turns out to be true, I think it's a pretty good idea, even if it ended up falling on its face, a Mario game that has Sonic in it is a pretty cool one and I would commend Nintendo for trying this out.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I have to say, if this turns out to be true, I think it's a pretty good idea, even if it ended up falling on its face, a Mario game that has Sonic in it is a pretty and I would commend Nintendo for trying this out.


Yeah, it's somewhat unique to the gameplay and possibly the story of the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But it _does_ fit. It's been done before. _Three times_.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shut up.
Every *censored.3.0*ing post you complain like a *censored.4.0*. Lighten the *censored.3.0* up!
Ok, you like Sonic, whoopty *censored.3.0*ing doo. And yes, Sonic and Mario were in a game together, but no... it would just feel weird in Galaxy. If it was some other game, and maybe then it'd work.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I know.   .  Okay, so I guess they do fit in with each other in a way.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, seems like it sometimes :\ .


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOW. DO. YOU. KNOW?!

If this is even true, NOBODY knows ANY details. You can't judge it yet. >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes more sense than liking modern Sonic, and not retro Sonic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the fact that I just happen to prefer different games than you doesn't make much sense? >_>


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Feb 5, 2010)

the first sucked, is it any surprise the second will too?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preference isn't something that you can say doesn't make sense. Everyone likes different things. So what if I find the old Sonic games to be uninteresting and an eyesore? That's just the way I see it, it can't be helped. >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> the first sucked, is it any surprise the second will too?


lol, you.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0*? You think that Sonic would work, but not Mega Man or Mario... so you aren't one to talk that I wont know if it'll work.

I suppose ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw brah, it's da trooth


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say that Mega Man or Banjo in a Mario game wouldn't work? I didn't. Stop putting words in my mouth. Hell, if Final Fantasy, Dragon Quest, and Pac-Man can work with Mario, then Mega Man and Banjo sure can (and Banjo debuted in a sub-franchise of the Mario series, anyway). But I think Sonic characters fit better in Mario games than any other franchise.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 5, 2010)

If this is true,I'm not buying Super Mario Galaxy 2.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

How does sonic fit? In a wooed where Humans stomping odd creatures, riding dinosaurs, and killing dragons seem to hate animals, how would a talking hedgehog fit?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the *censored.3.0* are you talking about?! 
I don't care about any other franchise being in a Mario game. I also don't care if Sonic has already been in one. Here's the thing, you say I wont know if it works.. but it wouldn't work in SMG2. Sure, something new in there for us... but no, it would just be weird to introduce Sonic to it. Keep SMG2 to Mario characters. Maybe some other new game can have Sonic in in. But then... I don't care.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It might be weird, but that doesn't mean it _won't work_. And if it _is_ true, Sonic's levels will be restricted to one galaxy, meaning that he would have a minor role in the game. Would one small part of a game really ruin the whole thing for you? >_>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So would Master Chief fit in if he only had one world? How about Solid Snake?


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've come to terms that Tye likes new Sonic games better, so I won't touch that.

I hate it when people complain about stupid *censored.2.0*.
If Sonics in: Ok. A bit weird, but maybe it can work.
Y'know, if you don't like Sonic, or think he'd be weird in a Mario game, ok, makes sense; But not getting a game because of one character? Really?


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe not so much ruin the whole game, but that part would be *censored.3.0*ing weird. And even more so... I probably wouldn't buy it.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I've come to terms that Tye likes new Sonic games better, so I won't touch that.
> 
> I hate it when people complain about stupid *censored.2.0*.
> If Sonics in: Ok. A bit weird, but maybe it can work.
> Y'know, if you don't like Sonic, or think he'd be weird in a Mario game, ok, makes sense; But not getting a game because of one character? Really?


I agree with you, especially even if the character might have a small role (as Tye said, Sonic would probably have 1 galaxy for himself.)


----------



## AndyB (Feb 5, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> I've come to terms that Tye likes new Sonic games better, so I won't touch that.
> 
> I hate it when people complain about stupid *censored.2.0*.
> If Sonics in: Ok. A bit weird, but maybe it can work.
> Y'know, if you don't like Sonic, or think he'd be weird in a Mario game, ok, makes sense; But not getting a game because of one character? Really?


What I'm really getting at here is that I don't think it's a good idea to put Sonic into Galaxy 2. I don't like the idea, and just think it'd be odd to introduce such a random character. SMG2 has a number of ways it can go, and from some screenshots has done.

Ido think however, that Sonic could be in a different Mario game, a comepletly new game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, because they're both radically different from the Mario series. Sonic fits so well in the Mario series because both have a high level of fantasy to them. You can mix their worlds and it wouldn't be a big deal at all, because although different, they are also very alike. Both franchises are creative, unique, and colorful mascot franchise. Plus the character design is very similar, so they don't clash when put together, unlike if you were to put a realistic character like Master Chief or Solid Snake with it. And Sakurai even said that Sonic fits in Super Smash Bros. perfectly, like he was meant to be included. That and the Mario & Sonic series proves that these two worlds _can_ collide, and it works just fine. Mario characters fit right in with Sonic characters. When I look at the character select screen in the Mario & Sonic games, I don't see Mario characters and Sonic characters. I see characters that fit together perfectly, despite being from different worlds.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Feb 5, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super Smash Bros. Series =/= Mario Bros. Series


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 5, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only one sentence in that whole post had to do with Smash Bros. >_>


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But what's the point of even putting him in the game if he would only be in one galaxy? Like someone said, it seems like Sega is getting desperate.

I liked Super Mario Galaxy because it was a classic Mario game with only Mario characters. It felt right at home in the Mario universe. I don't want that feeling spoiled because Sonic crashed the party. It wouldn't truly be a classic 'Mario' game if there are characters from other franchises in it.

Brawl and the Olympics worked because they weren't centered in the Mushroom Kingdom (or the Galaxy either). Brawl was more of a neutral setting with the other Nintendo characters in it...and the Olympic games was a spin off based on real-world events.


----------



## StarBurst (Feb 6, 2010)

It's very unlikely to be true but I guess if it was, It'd only be because sega know that they need sonic in a good 3d game for once. Sonics only chance of success now would be if they gave up 3d games and restarted the 2d games.

Also.... 12 pages 0_0


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> HOW. DO. YOU. KNOW?!
> 
> If this is even true, *NOBODY knows ANY details.* You can't judge it yet. >_>







			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> It might be weird, but that doesn't mean it won't work. And if it is true, *Sonic's levels will be restricted to one galaxy, meaning that he would have a minor role in the game.* Would one small part of a game really ruin the whole thing for you? >_>




Thats a contradiction, there.


And everyone, shut up. It's obviously fake.


----------



## HumanResources (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The above post is the most sensible post in this thread.
Let the topic die please.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 6, 2010)

Sonic in a Mario game=fail.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, we know that he'll be in Green Hill Galaxy. But that's it. That doesn't tell us _anything_ about the gameplay, and _that's_ what I was talking about.

And as crazy as it sounds, it's coming from a trusted source, so it might just be real. You never know.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tye's right. It's just like the 2chan Zelda rumors, these sorts of rumors are coming from good sources. I'm not saying it's true, but that doesn't mean it can't be.


----------



## Micah (Feb 6, 2010)

I really don't doubt it. Nintendo's pulled some crazy stuff before that people have questioned, then turned out to be real.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> I really don't doubt it. Nintendo's pulled some crazy stuff before that people have questioned, then turned out to be real.


Lol, I remember I didn't believe the announcement of Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games at first. XD The fact that it was announced so close to April Fools' Day didn't help, either, lol.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^
LET IT DIE.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Now another Nintendo magazine is getting into the Twitter fun... .-.

http://twitter.com/nintendolife/status/8715259803

This one is most likely just poking fun at NGamer's tweets, but you never know...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> And as crazy as it sounds, it's coming from a trusted source, so it might just be real. You never know.






			
				Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tye's right. It's just like the 2chan Zelda rumors, these sorts of rumors are coming from good sources. I'm not saying it's true, but that doesn't mean it can't be.


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, sure, just ignore what I posted in capitals.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't ignore it, I quoted posts that have said why the rumor may very well be true, so there's no reason to "let it die". >_>


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

SMG2 I'm happy for you and Imma let you finish but, Uncharted 2 is the best game of all time. (Theoretically speaking)


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SMG2 I'm happy for you and Imma let you finish but, Uncharted 2 is the best game of all time. (Theoretically speaking)


inb4"No, *insertgamehere* is the best"


----------



## AndyB (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Now another Nintendo magazine is getting into the Twitter fun... .-.
> 
> http://twitter.com/nintendolife/status/8715259803
> 
> This one is most likely just poking fun at NGamer's tweets, but you never know...


I actually don't know how to take this. Could they be poking fun? I'm confused. ):


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!

WHY MUST THEY TAUNT US SO?! ;_;


----------



## AndyB (Feb 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It feels a bit too silly to be truth... but I wouldn't want to wager anything just yet.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sonic in Mario Galaxy 2?
Mario in Sonic 4?
Ohgodwat.
HOW WOULD MARIO DO THE LOOPS!?


----------



## «Jack» (Feb 6, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Sonic in Mario Galaxy 2?
> Mario in Sonic 4?
> Ohgodwat.
> HOW WOULD MARIO DO THE LOOPS!?


He wouldn't. He'd just fall over.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 6, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to see that parody now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fftopic: You're gold.


----------



## Entei Slider (Feb 6, 2010)

If sonic is in it,It's an automatic NO,unless by some wacky fashion tails is in there,it boosts it up to a maybe
IN4THEORY!


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

That wouldn't be good


----------



## VantagE (Feb 21, 2010)

I dont buy this BS, it won't happen. It would ruin the game. The first galaxy was amazing so I would expect the second to be even better. Sonic would just... ruin it.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 21, 2010)

Well,mario and Sonic at the Olympic winter and summer games sucked rooster,so if the rumor is true,this game will suuuuuuck.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Feb 21, 2010)

One way or another this rumor has definetly generated some buzz about the game well b4 it's out maybe Nintendo knew what it was doing all along.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Well,mario and Sonic at the Olympic winter and summer games sucked rooster,so if the rumor is true,this game will suuuuuuck.


The first one was pretty dull, but the Winter Games is awesome. I've been playing it recently because the Olympics are on, lol. =3


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

xXmUdKiPzXx said:
			
		

> I don't like Sonic at all :/


Yeah, same here :/


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 21, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> Well,mario and Sonic at the Olympic winter and summer games sucked rooster,so if the rumor is true,this game will suuuuuuck.


Well now to be fair, the Olympic games were both developed by Sega. Nintendo is developing Galaxy 2 in-house. Nintendo may be fumbling here and there these days, but they still know how to deliver the goods.

Having Sonic in the game would in no way harm the final product, which is going to be great.


----------



## VantagE (Feb 21, 2010)

Blue Cup said:
			
		

> Mr.L said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I disagree, a Mario game like Galaxy should stay with the main Mario characters, and not do something stupid like add a guest star like Sonic. It would be a poor choice on Nintendos part.


----------



## Blue Cup (Feb 21, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Blue Cup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But in the end, it's not going to harm the game where it counts, so why does it matter if Sonic makes a cameo appearance or not? He'd probably end up being one of those 120 star rewards anyway, and that's if this rumor even holds true.


----------



## Peso (Feb 21, 2010)

Mario does travel through the universe so it's possible that this could work.Mario and Sonic would be in separate galaxies and probably join forces in the final battle.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

Doubt it.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 21, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> Mario does travel through the universe so it's possible that this could work.Mario and Sonic would be in separate galaxies and probably join forces in the final battle.


No, it's separate realities.


----------



## Peso (Feb 21, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Doubt it.


It was just a guess.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 21, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't specifically talking about your post. xD
I meant that in general of the rumor.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Feb 21, 2010)

It would be downright stupid to put Sonic in Mario Galaxy 2.  That would be a game ruin-er.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet it worked fine in Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games. >_>


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that why that game got an average review of 6.0?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> It would be downright stupid to put Sonic in Mario Galaxy 2.  That would be a game ruin-er.


Yeah, because a cameo is really something that can ruin a game. <small>/sarcasm</small> >_>


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Wii version got an average of 70.84% and the DS version got an average of 74.95%. (The DS version got a better score because it had less reviews, so there were less bad reviews for it. =p)

And don't listen to reviews, especially since most of them are biased against Nintendo and Sonic games. >_> Go PLAY THE GAME FOR YOURSELF.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, it honestly was a waste.


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would they be biased against Nintendo and Sonic games?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you play it the whole way through? And which version did you play? Each version has its unique elements. And maybe it's just not your type of game, but it's certainly not a bad game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The same reason why anyone is; there is no reason. They don't give them a fair chance, because they prefer M-rated shooter games and such. >_>


----------



## NGT (Feb 21, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or is it that the games just suck?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 21, 2010)

NGT said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or is it that you're just a troll?


----------



## VantagE (Feb 22, 2010)

No those two Sonic and Mario Olympic games sucked. Sorry Tye you are the only one who really likes them xD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or maybe they really do suck in most peoples opinion.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 22, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> NGT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you being biased yourself right now?


----------



## Yokie (Feb 22, 2010)

I didn't really like the first Super Mario Galaxy and now they made me stop believing in the sequel.


----------



## NGT (Feb 22, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah he is. He's the biggest hypocrite on TBT and is too ignorant to realize it.


----------



## Mr. L (Feb 22, 2010)

God Tye,you can't even accept people's opinions.


----------



## Ciaran (Feb 22, 2010)

Mr.L said:
			
		

> God Tye,you can't even accept people's opinions.


lol u slow


----------

